# Rückführkreisüberwachung bei 2 Schützen



## atrius (16 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

um sicheres Abschalten nach PLd/SIL2 erreichen zu können, wird die Reihenschaltung von zwei Schützen mit Rückführkreisüberwachung an einem Sicherheitsschaltgerät vorgegeben. 
In den allermeisten Unterlagen sind die Kontakte der Rückführkreisüberwachung ebenfalls in Reihe ausgeführt. Der Ausfall (z.B. verschweisste Kontakte) eines dieser Schütze, kann so nicht festgestellt werden. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Kontakte parallel geschaltet werden sollten, damit beide Schütze überwacht werden. Liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## SRossmann (16 März 2014)

Üblicherweise werden zwei Schütze mit einem Sicherheitsschaltgerät angesteuert (Also entweder mit einem Kontakt dann parallel, oder mit zwei getrennten Kontakten).  Die Lastkontakte der Schütze werden dann in Reihe geschalt, um die Leistung wegzuschlagen bzw. freizugeben. Der Rückführkreis wird über zwei Öffnerkontakte der Schütze in Reihe geschaltet. Sollte nun ein Schütz kleben bleiben, so lässt sich das Sicherheitsschaltgerät nicht zurücksetzen, da der Rückführkreis nicht auf High gegangen ist.


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2014)

atrius schrieb:


> Liege ich hier falsch?



Ja

Das Sicherheitsschaltgerät überwacht die Schütze im AUSGESCHALTETEM Zustand.
Das Einschalten ist nur möglich wenn beide Schütze VORHER abgefallen waren und somit beide Öffner geschaltet sind.
Die Reihenschaltung ist für diesen Fall richtig.
Wenn es dann richtig sicher sein muss, dann wird für jeden Schütz ein eigener Schaltkreis verwendet mit Uberwachung auf Zustand Aus und Zustand Ein.

Hruß
Dieter


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (2 Juni 2021)

Wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen vielleicht kann mir dennoch wer helfen.

Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, wieso man im Rückführkreis Schütze statt Relais verwendet?
Relais sind doch deutlich kompakter im Schaltschrank...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2021)

JakobSPS schrieb:


> Wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen vielleicht kann mir dennoch wer helfen.
> 
> Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, wieso man im Rückführkreis Schütze statt Relais verwendet?
> Relais sind doch deutlich kompakter im Schaltschrank...


Weil die Schütze ( die die Stromversorgung des entsprechenden Stromkreis ab- bzw. zuschalten soll ) überwacht werden
sollen.

Schaltest du mit Relais z.B. 11KW / 20KW oder 40KW Leistung? Nein, natürlich nicht. Dafür braucht man eben
entsprechende Schütze ( die dann über den Rückführkreis überwacht werden )


----------



## JesperMP (2 Juni 2021)

Die sichere Abschaltung muss durch Schütz(e) gemacht werden, wegen dass die Kontakte müssen Zwangsgeführt sein, und eine genügend hohe MTTFd erreicht werden.
Die Rückfürhrung ist für die Überwachung von den Schütz.
Die Hilfskontakte für die Rückführung sind direkt auf dem Schütz montiert. 
Muss so sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2021)

> Die Rückfürhrung ist für die Überwachung von den Schütz.
> Die Hilfskontakte für die Rückführung sind direkt auf dem Schütz montiert.


Ein schmales Relais welches parallel zum Hauptschütz an A1 angeschlossen ist würde auch gar keinen Sinn ergeben.
Dann kann der Hauptschütz ja verklebt in Stellung geschlossen hängen bleiben und dein Relaiskontakt würde aufmachen
und dem Auswertegerät suggerieren dass alles OK ist.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juni 2021)

JakobSPS schrieb:


> Wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen vielleicht kann mir dennoch wer helfen.
> 
> Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, wieso man im Rückführkreis Schütze statt Relais verwendet?
> Relais sind doch deutlich kompakter im Schaltschrank...


Wenn ich deine Fragestellung lese, dann stellt sich mir die Frage:
Kennst du die Funktion des Rückführkreises und weißt warum Rückführung in der Sicherheitstechnik verwendet wird?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber bei der Sicherheitstechnik geht es letztlich um Menschen.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (4 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Fragestellung lese, dann stellt sich mir die Frage:
> Kennst du die Funktion des Rückführkreises und weißt warum Rückführung in der Sicherheitstechnik verwendet wird?
> 
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber bei der Sicherheitstechnik geht es letztlich um Menschen.


Beim Rückführkreis werden die Öffnerkontakte der zwei Schütze/Relais in Reihe geschaltet, damit ein Anschalten beim verkleben eines Schützes/Relais nicht mehr möglich ist.
Wenn ich bei Pilz im Lexikon schaue wird dort auch von Schütze und Relais gesprochen. Ebenso in einem Automatisierungsbuch.
In der Realität scheint es so, als würden nur Schütze verwendet.
Falls jemand ein Buch oder Sonstiges kennt in dem Sicherheitsgeräte beschrieben werden immer her damit. 


JesperMP schrieb:


> Die sichere Abschaltung muss durch Schütz(e) gemacht werden, wegen dass die Kontakte müssen Zwangsgeführt sein, und eine genügend hohe MTTFd erreicht werden.


Hier muss irgendwo mein Denkfehler liegen.
Wieso müssen die Kontakte Zwangsgeführt werden?
Bei den Schützen wird doch nur ein Kontakt verwendet...

Edit:
Glaube ich habe meinen Denkfehler gefunden.
Für mich waren die Schütze nur eine Erweiterung der Sicherheitsfunktion.
Jedoch werden diese nur benötigt, wenn man mehr Kontakte benötigt oder höhere Lasten schalten möchte.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Juni 2021)

JakobSPS schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Pilz im Lexikon schaue wird dort auch von Schütze und Relais gesprochen. Ebenso in einem Automatisierungsbuch.
> In der Realität scheint es so, als würden nur Schütze verwendet.


Die Kontaktelemente in Sicherheitsrelais sind auch Zwangsgeführt und haben eine genügend hohen MTTFd.
Wenn die Belastung der Sicher abgeschaltet werden muss, relativ niedrig ist kann man direkt mit der Sicherheitsrelais schalten, ohne Schütz(e).
Wenn man den Anzahl von Kontaktelemente erweitern will kann man entweder zusätzliche Sicherheitsrelais oder Erweieterungsmodule oder Schütze anbauen.



JakobSPS schrieb:


> Wieso müssen die Kontakte Zwangsgeführt werden?
> Bei den Schützen wird doch nur ein Kontakt verwendet...


Ein oder mehrere Kontakte schaltet die Leistung. Eine weitere Kontakt ist für die Rückfürung. Die müssen allen gemeinsam schalten, auch in Fehlerfall. Wenn ein Leistungskontakt klebt, muss die Rückfürkontakt dies an die Überwachung übergeben.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (4 Juni 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ein oder mehrere Kontakte schaltet die Leistung. Eine weitere Kontakt ist für die Rückfürung. Die müssen allen gemeinsam schalten, auch in Fehlerfall. Wenn ein Leistungskontakt klebt, muss die Rückfürkontakt dies an die Überwachung übergeben.


Aber dafür könnt ich doch auch ein Relais mit Hilfskontakt verwenden?


----------



## JSEngineering (4 Juni 2021)

JakobSPS schrieb:


> Aber dafür könnt ich doch auch ein Relais mit Hilfskontakt verwenden?


Das schreibt Jesper ja. Wichtig ist, daß die Hilfskontakte zwangsgeführt sind, sprich: sie spiegeln mit 100%iger Sicherheit den Zustand der Schaltkontakte wieder. Ansonsten kann es sein, daß die nur auf die Spulenmechanik schauen, sagen: ist ja abgefallen, aber der Hauptkontakt klebt und ist garnicht abgefallen. Dann denkt die Sicherheit, es ist alles in Ordnung, aber tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (4 Juni 2021)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten.
Glaube wir kommen dem Ziel langsam näher.

Um mal etwas konkreter zu werden:
Ich verwende ein Pnoz S5 Sicherheitsschaltgerät, welches laut Datenblatt maximal 6A am Relaisausgang schalten kann.
Da ich durch die Hydraulikzylinder eine hohe Last habe benötige ich aktuell bei meinen Ausgängen 7A.
Das heißt ich verwende zwei 3RT2024-1BB40 Schuetz mit einer Leistung von 5,5KW und einem Zwangsgeführten Öffnerkontakt.
Die beiden Öffnerkontakte setze ich in Reihe mit dem Start Button und mit einem Schuetz schalte ich die Ausgänge.

Mit einem Relais + Öffnerkontakt wär das ganze auch noch realisierbar.
Bspw. ein Wago 788-312 Relais mit einem maximalen Ausgangsstrom von 8A.

Nun die letzte Frage.
Wenn ich unter den 6A wäre könnte ich mir die Schuetze und Relais komplett sparen?
​


----------



## JesperMP (4 Juni 2021)

Es ist grenzwertig. 7A lautet als grosse Ventilspulen. Ventilspulen ist eine induktive Belastung welche 'normale' Relaiskontakte (*) die Lebensdauer stark verringern. Du wirdst nicht ein genügend MTTFd erreichen.

Pas jetzt auf, die Hydraulikventile sind wie die Schütze zu betrachten. Du musst eventuell dafür geeignete Hydaulikventile mit Rückführung verwenden.
Es ist nicht genug eine Kategorie zu wählen. Schlussendlich musst du die erreichte PL berechnen. PLr = d ist ein relativ hohen PL.
Die Berechnung fordert dass du den gesammte System in Betracht nimmt. Von Eingangselement bis letzte Ausgangselement.
Ist ISO 13849-1 dir bekannt ? Es ist nicht einfach.
Ich verwende für diese Berechnung die SISTEMA Software.

Es scheint dass du die Sicherheit für eine gefährliche Maschine entwirfst.
Dies ist ein grossen Thema, und fordert eine gute Kentniss von Standards und Verfahren.
Am Ende unterschreibt der Direktor von dein Firma seine Name auf die EG Konformitätserklärung, dass die Maschine nach aufgelistete Standards entworfen ist, und dass der Maschine sicher ist.

*: Ich meine hier die Kontakte in Sicherheitsrelais.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (4 Juni 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist grenzwertig. 7A lautet als grosse Ventilspulen. Ventilspulen ist eine induktive Belastung welche 'normale' Relaiskontakte die Lebensdauer stark verringern. Du wirdst nicht ein genügend MTTFd erreichen.


Glaube wir haben etwas aneinander vorbei geschrieben. Der Gesamtstrom meiner Ausgänge sind 7A. Die Hydraulikventile haben jeweils 1,29A und die Pneumatikventile 0,04. Die Ausgänge möchte ich, wenn der Not Halt gedrückt wird, Spannungsfrei schalten.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Es scheint dass du die Sicherheit für eine gefährliche Maschine entwirfst.
> Dies ist ein grossen Thema, und fordert eine gute Kentniss von Standards und Verfahren.
> Am Ende unterschreibt der Direktor von dein Firma seine Name auf die EG Konformitätserklärung, dass die Maschine nach aufgelistete Standards entworfen ist, und dass der Maschine sicher ist.


Um euch alle mal etwas zu beruhigen. Bin aktuell noch in meiner Praxisphase von der Bachelorarbeit. Wenn irgendwas gebaut wird, wird das ganze natürlich mit Absprache eines Technikers passieren.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Pas jetzt auf, die Hydraulikventile sind wie die Schütze zu betrachten. Du musst eventuell dafür geeignete Hydaulikventile mit Rückführung verwenden.
> Es ist nicht genug eine Kategorie zu wählen. Schlussendlich musst du die erreichte PL berechnen. PLr = d ist ein relativ hohen PL.
> Die Berechnung fordert dass du den gesammte System in Betracht nimmt. Von Eingangselement bis letzte Ausgangselement.
> Ist ISO 13849-1 dir bekannt ? Es ist nicht einfach.
> Ich verwende für diese Berechnung die SISTEMA Software.


Ja ist mir bekannt. Wollte die Berechnung jedoch jetzt erst in meiner Bachelorphase machen.
Habe vermutlich das Pferd falschherum aufgespannt?


----------



## JesperMP (4 Juni 2021)

OK, verstehe jetzt wo du bist.
Man sieht manchmal das jemand die Aufgabe bekommen hat die Schaltpläne für eine Maschine zu erstellen, und dadurch die Verantwortlichkeit für die Sicherheit bekommen habe, und das ohne zu verstehen wie gross das Thema ist.


JakobSPS schrieb:


> Glaube wir haben etwas aneinander vorbei geschrieben. Der Gesamtstrom meiner Ausgänge sind 7A. Die Hydraulikventile haben jeweils 1,29A und die Pneumatikventile 0,04.


Selbst bei 'nur' 1.29 A wurde ich Schütze verwenden.
Wenn du ein Sicherheitsrelais verwendet, musst du in das Datenblatt sehen können welchen Last es schalten kann. Eventuell nennen sie es AC-1 oder AC-3 last. Ein induktiven Last wie ein Ventilspule wurde ich als AC-3 betrachten. edit: Manchmal schreiben sie etwas wie "6A, nicht induktiv" o. Ä.
Dazu braucht man die MTTFd, und zwar für die AC Kategorie.

Schütze sind billig. Es lohnt sich nicht sie zu sparen.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Juni 2021)

JakobSPS schrieb:


> Glaube wir haben etwas aneinander vorbei geschrieben. Der Gesamtstrom meiner Ausgänge sind 7A. Die Hydraulikventile haben jeweils 1,29A und die Pneumatikventile 0,04. Die Ausgänge möchte ich, wenn der Not Halt gedrückt wird, Spannungsfrei schalten.


Wenn die Hydraulikventile auf dieselbe Spannung bzw. Kontakt(e) in das Sicherheitsrelais geschaltet wird, muss du mit den gesammten Strom rechnen.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (4 Juni 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn die Hydraulikventile auf dieselbe Spannung bzw. Kontakt(e) in das Sicherheitsrelais geschaltet wird, muss du mit den gesammten Strom rechnen.


Mir kam es eben so vor, als würdest du davon ausgehen, dass mehrere 7A Hydraulikventile an der Anlage hängen.


JesperMP schrieb:


> Selbst bei 'nur' 1.29 A wurde ich Schütze verwenden


Könntest du mir das nochmal erklären?
Für die Hydraulikventile möchte ich ET200pro Module verwenden, welche 2A schalten können


----------



## JesperMP (4 Juni 2021)

Ein Stromwert alleine ist nicht genug. Sind es DC Spulen ? Induktiv ist schwierieger auszuschalten and nicht-induktiv, und DC ist schwieriger als AC.
In jeden Fall, auch bei den Verwendung von ET200Pro musst du die tatsächliche Schaltfähigkeit untersuchen. 
Oft sieht man bei Ventile dass es gibt ein Pilotventil (mit eine kleinere Spule) der die grössere Ventil schaltet.
Wie hängt die ET200Pro Module zusammen mit die Sicherheit ? SInd es Safety Ausgänge ?


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (4 Juni 2021)

Es sind 24V DC Spulen und es werden keine Safety Ausgänge verwendet.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Juni 2021)

Ich denke du schaltest die gesammte Spannung zu die Ventilen durch ein Sicherheitsrelais und eventuelle Schütze aus, und diese Spannung versorgen dann die ET200Pro Ausgänge.
Bei ET200S ist dies möglich, ich kenne das ET200Pro system nicht.
Ich glaube du musst ein Rückfürung von jeden einzelne Hydraulikventil haben.
Aber ich kann dein ganze System in ein Forum Thema nicht so einfach einschätzen und auch nicht oder erklären ob es sicher ist oder nicht.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (4 Juni 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich denke du schaltest die gesammte Spannung zu die Ventilen durch ein Sicherheitsrelais und eventuelle Schütze aus, und diese Spannung versorgen dann die ET200Pro Ausgänge.
> Bei ET200S ist dies möglich, ich kenne das ET200Pro system nicht.


Die ET200Pro Module werden mit zwei Steuerspannung gespeist, wodurch ich die Steuerspannung für die Ausgänge abschalten kann.


JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich glaube du musst ein Rückfürung von jeden einzelne Hydraulikventil haben.


Was meinst du mit Rückführung in diesem Falle? Das jedes Hydraulikventil in den Rückführkreis integriert wird, um eine Art des Verklebens zu kontrollieren?
Oder meinst du nur die Spannungsversorgung? Die Ventile bekommen ein Ausgangssignal und Masse


----------



## JSEngineering (4 Juni 2021)

Nochmal zu dem Thema Gleichspannung und Spule schalten:
Gleichspannung schaltest Du grundsätzlich den gesamten Strom - ist ja immer gleich und immer da.
Wechselspannung schaltest Du einen Strom X, der aber ja durch die Sinusform irgendwann auch einen Nulldurchgang hat. Dadurch ist eine Wechselspannung besser abzuschalten.

Spulen = Nacheilender Strom - Wenn Du abschaltest, versucht die Spule weiterhin einen Strom zu treiben. Das bedeutet eine höhere Belastung für die Kontakte. Deshalb gibt es - speziell bei Schützen und Relais einzeln zu kaufen, manchmal integriert - Freilaufdioden, die dann beim Abschalten den "getriebenen" Strom übernehmen und somit die Kontakte entlasten.

Zur Rückführung: Du mußt ja sicherstellen, daß alle Deine Ventile auch sicher abgeschaltet haben. Da reicht es nicht, die Versorgung zu überwachen. Wenn eines klemmt, weißt Du das immer noch nicht.
Du mußt also von jedem einzelnen Ventil eine Stellungsrückmeldung haben.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (4 Juni 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Zur Rückführung: Du mußt ja sicherstellen, daß alle Deine Ventile auch sicher abgeschaltet haben. Da reicht es nicht, die Versorgung zu überwachen. Wenn eines klemmt, weißt Du das immer noch nicht.
> Du mußt also von jedem einzelnen Ventil eine Stellungsrückmeldung haben.


Dafür habe ich doch die Zylindersensoren, welche Grund und Endlage abfragen.
Oder habt ihr mich jetzt komplett abgehängt?


----------



## JesperMP (4 Juni 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Spulen = Nacheilender Strom - Wenn Du abschaltest, versucht die Spule weiterhin einen Strom zu treiben. Das bedeutet eine höhere Belastung für die Kontakte. Deshalb gibt es - speziell bei Schützen und Relais einzeln zu kaufen, manchmal integriert - Freilaufdioden, die dann beim Abschalten den "getriebenen" Strom übernehmen und somit die Kontakte entlasten.


Bin nicht sicher dass man mit die Freilaufdiode oder RC-Glied rechnen kann wenn man für Sicherheit die Belastbarkeit bzw. MTTFd feststellen muss. Ich verwende nur Schütze, aber es wurde mich interessieren wenn man direkt von ein Sicherheitsrelais ein Verntilspule mit Freilaufdiode/RC-Glied ansteuern kann.


----------



## JSEngineering (4 Juni 2021)

Also, Phoenix "Grundlagen der Relaistechnik" schreibt dazu auf Seite 8:



> Diese Nachteile versucht die Schütznorm IEC 60947 zu vermeiden,
> indem sie die Lasten in unterschiedliche Gebrauchskategorien
> (DC-13, AC-15...) einteilt. Diese Norm
> wird teilweise auch auf Relais angewandt. Anwender müssen
> ...



Das bedeutet also meiner Meinung nach, wenn Dein Sicherheitsschaltgerät eine Stromangabe mit der Gebrauchskategorie DC-13 hat, kannst Du das ohne Schutzbeschaltung betreiben. Betreibst Du es mit Schutzbeschaltung, verlängerst Du die Lebensdauer zusätzlich und herhöhst den MTTFd. Da die Schutzbeschaltung aber ja nicht überwacht wird, würde ich in jedem Falle nur den dokumentierten Wert für DC-13 nehmen.


----------



## holgermaik (4 Juni 2021)

Ich glaube du verstehst da was völlig falsch.
Abgeschaltet und Überwacht wird immer die gefahrbringende Energie. Dies kann elektrisch, hydraulisch, pneumatisch, kinetisch.... sein
In deinem Fall also Hydraulik.
Deine Schaltkette wäre also Not Halt -> Sicherheitsschaltgerät -> Schütz -> Hydraulikventil.
Der Rückführkreis wäre also Hydraulikventil -> Schütz -> Sicherheitsschaltgerät.
Diese Aktoren musst du zurücklesen um einen Fehler feststellen zu können. 
Ob du alle Aktoren zurücklesen musst und ob eine einkanalige oder zweikanalige Abschaltung erforderlich ist bestimmt dein PLr.
Es kann also sein, dass du sogar 2 Ventile mit Rückführung in Reihe setzen musst.


----------



## holgermaik (4 Juni 2021)

JakobSPS schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich doch die Zylindersensoren, welche Grund und Endlage abfragen


Bei einem Not Halt wäre es aber möglich, dass der Zylinder nicht in einer Endlage ist. Jetzt wäre in der GB festzulegen was passieren soll.
P Leitung entleeren zum Tank oder Öl im Zylinder einsperren oder oder..


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (4 Juni 2021)

Hab mal ein Bild aus dem Buch "Automatisieren mit SPS" herausgesucht.
Mir geht um den Rot makierten Rückführkreis.
Dort soll jetzt jeder Aktor noch mit einer Stellungsrückmeldung eingebaut werden?
Sehe das auf keinem einzigen Schaltplan


----------



## Blockmove (4 Juni 2021)

Mal zum Thema Hydraulik:
Hydraulik bedeutet hohe Drücke und somit hohe Kräfte.
Das heisst in den meisten Fällen Performancelevel d oder gar e.
Und dafür brauchst du zweikanliges Abschalten.
Im einfachsten Fall reicht es die Hydraulikpumpe mit 2 Schützen abzuschalten.
Ist ein Speicher verbaut, dann wird es schon wieder aufwendiger.
Entweder hat man dann einen Speicherhsicherheitsblock oder man braucht Hauptventile zur Anlage hin.
Oder eine Kombination aus beiden.
Hat man dann evtl. noch hängene / stehende Lasten, dann wird nochmal blöder.
Dann kommen Sperrblöcke oder Pressensicherheitsblöcke dazu.
Simples Wegschalten der Spannungsversorgung der Wegeventile reicht bei Hydraulik nur ganz selten.
Und selbst wenn es recht, dann gibt es auch noch Rahmenbedingungen wie Einbaulage der Ventile.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (4 Juni 2021)

JakobSPS schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 54675
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann schau mal genauer:
K1M und K2M sind Aktoren. Ein Hydraulikventil ist nix anderes.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (4 Juni 2021)

Die Hydraulikpumpe wird mit Motorschutzschalter und einem Schütz abgesichert.
Die Ventile sollen ja aktuell noch mit einem Digitalen Ausgang angesteuert werden und nicht mit einem Schütz.

Edit:
Aufgrund von akuter Verwirrung versuche ich das ganze mal für mein Verständnis zusammenzufassen.

Ich benötige zwei Schütze zur Abschaltung der 24 V Ausgänge.
Bei Motoren/Generatoren ab einer gewissen Leistung(?) werden ebenfalls zwei Schütze benötigt, welche in den Rückführkreis integriert werden.
Das heißt ich benötige für Motoren jeweils 3 Schütze. Den ersten für die Ansteuerung die anderen beiden zur redundanten Absicherung
Für Pneumatikventile reicht die Abschaltung der 24V Ausgänge
Ich hoffe das der Groschen bald fällt


----------



## JesperMP (4 Juni 2021)

Blockmove hat es gut erklärt. Wenn die Prozess es erlaubt ist es sinnvoll die Hydraulikpumpe auszuschalten anstatt die Hydraulikventile.

Zu 2. Ein oder zwei Schütze hat zu tun mit welchen Kategorie man für die Sicherheitsfunktion wählt, nicht wie gross die Leistung ist.

Zu 3. Nein, du brauchst nicht 3 Schütze. Die zwei Schütze kann die normalen start/stop Funktion und gleichzeitig die Sicherheitsfunktion decken.

Zu 4. Abhängig von die Risiko, für Pneumatik muss die sichere Ausschaltung eventuall durch redundante Schaltgeräte realisiert werden.
Bei Pneumatik gibt es einen zusätzlichen Gefahr, weil die Pneumatikdruck sich in System immer akkumuliert. Es muss also entlüftet werden. 
Man kann von die Ventil(e) ein Rückführung haben, oder man kann die Pneumatikdruck überwachen.

So viele Fragen, wir können nicht ein Sicherheitskursus in ein Forumthema packen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Juni 2021)

Vor allem darf man nicht anfangen das zu pauschalisieren. Es kommt auch immer auf den Anwendungsfall an ( Gefährdungsbeurteilung... ).


----------



## Blockmove (4 Juni 2021)

Für mich sieht es so aus, dass in der Firma einiges in Sachen Sicherheit falsch läuft.
Sicherheit ist Teamarbeit. Gefährdungen / Risiken entstehen durch Bewegung, Kraft, Druck, Hitze, Strahlung, ...
Die Risiken müssen beurteilt und bewertet werden. Im Idealfall macht man das zusammen (Mechaniker, Hydrauliker, Elektriker)
und erarbeitet gemeinsam die notwendigen Sicherheitsfunktionen. Gerade bei Hydraulik und Pneumatik gibt es meist mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Und nicht alle passen gleich gut in ein Steuerungskonzept.
Ganz besonders wenn noch Themen wie Schalthäufigkeit dazukommen.
Hier sind deine Motoren ein schönes Beispiel.
Ein Schütz hat einen B10d-Wert von vielleicht 300.000 Schaltspielen.
Wenn du die Sistema-Berechnung machst, kommt vielleicht raus, dass du ihn alle 2 Jahre austauschen musst.
Als Kunde würde ich sowas nicht akzeptieren und eine andere Lösung fordern. Also z.B. vorgeschaltete Gruppenschütze oder einen FU.
Bei Pneumatik beziehe ich auch äußerst ungern Wegeventile ins Sicherheitskonzept mit ein.
Hier gibt es oft auch Probleme mit B10d, Einbaulage, Erschütterung, Überdeckung

So und nun viel Spass bei den Hausaufgaben


----------



## 3.#6 (4 Juni 2021)

Hallo,
die Öffnerkontakte im Rückführkreis werden nur benötigt, wenn zur Kontakterweiterung extern Schütze nötig sind. Bei dem obigen Bild sind die internen K1/K2 auch intern schon überwacht.
Weiter hätte ich, wenn Spulen rückgeführt werden sollen, gerne gewusst, wie das gehen soll? Stellungsmelder Öffner? Schliesser? Die Ventilrückmeldungen sollten auf die SPS- oder sonstige Steuerung gebracht werden. Dazu ein Spruck meines damaligen Meisters: Das habe ich ja noch nie gesehen...
Dann die Sache mit der Schutzbeschaltung: Die oben genannte ist wohl auf die Relais-/Schützspule bezogen, nicht auf die Kontakte. Schutzbeschaltungen müssen so nah wie möglich an der Störquelle verbaut sein. Am Ventil also direkt über die Spulenschlüsse, oder im Ventilstecker, Stichwort leuchtende Dichtung.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Öffnerkontakte im Rückführkreis werden nur benötigt, wenn zur Kontakterweiterung extern Schütze nötig sind. Bei dem obigen Bild sind die internen K1/K2 auch intern schon überwacht.
> Weiter hätte ich, wenn Spulen rückgeführt werden sollen, gerne gewusst, wie das gehen soll? Stellungsmelder Öffner? Schliesser? Die Ventilrückmeldungen sollten auf die SPS- oder sonstige Steuerung gebracht werden. Dazu ein Spruck meines damaligen Meisters: Das habe ich ja noch nie gesehen...
> Dann die Sache mit der Schutzbeschaltung: Die oben genannte ist wohl auf die Relais-/Schützspule bezogen, nicht auf die Kontakte. Schutzbeschaltungen müssen so nah wie möglich an der Störquelle verbaut sein. Am Ventil also direkt über die Spulenschlüsse, oder im Ventilstecker, Stichwort leuchtende Dichtung.


Also die Aussage "die Öffnerkontakte im Rückführkreis werden nur benötigt, wenn zur Kontakterweiterung extern Schütze nötig sind" ist schlichtweg falsch. Ob ich eine Rückführung von Aktoren brauche, ist abhängig von der Kategorie und dem Performancelevel.

Hier ist auch etwas Halbwissen im Spiel:
"Weiter hätte ich, wenn Spulen rückgeführt werden sollen, gerne gewusst, wie das gehen soll? Stellungsmelder Öffner? Schliesser? Die Ventilrückmeldungen sollten auf die SPS- oder sonstige Steuerung gebracht werden."
Die Ausführung und die Art der Rückführung hängt vom Aktor und der Sicherheitsfunktion ab. Öffner oder Ventilstellungsüberwachung sind am sichersten und einfachsten. Die Rückmeldung kann aber auch z.B. über Druckschalter erfolgen.
Die Rückmeldung muss in den meisten Fällen nicht auf einen sicheren Eingang gehen, aber eben schon auf das Sicherheitsbauelement wirken.
Es soll ein hängendes / nicht schaltendes Sicherheitsbauteil (Schütz, Ventil, Zuhaltung) erkannt werden und im Störungsfall eine sichere Reaktion erfolgen.
Klar spielt hier eine F-Steuerung ihre Vorteile aus. Du hast sichere und nicht sichere Signale auf der selben SPS. Dadurch spart man einiges an Aufwand.  

Dem Spruch deines Meisters
"Das habe ich ja noch nie gesehen..."

setzte ich mal ein Zitat von Kurt Tucholsky entgegen


> *"Laß dir von keinem Fachmann imponieren, der dir erzählt: 'Lieber Freund, das mache ich schon seit zwanzig Jahren so!' – Man kann eine Sache auch zwanzig Jahre lang falsch machen."*​


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (5 Juni 2021)

Wie gesagt ich bin noch mitten in der Lernphase daher frag ich ja 
Würde mir dann jetzt mal das Sistema Kochbuch vorknöpfen.
Hat gff. noch wer eine Buch Empfehlung oder Sonstiges?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2021)

JakobSPS schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich bin noch mitten in der Lernphase daher frag ich ja
> Würde mir dann jetzt mal das Sistema Kochbuch vorknöpfen.
> Hat gff. noch wer eine Buch Empfehlung oder Sonstiges?


Hier:
https://www.pilz.com/pdf/pilz-sicherheitskompendium-v5.pdf

https://www.sick.com/media/pdf/7/77/677/IM0014677.PDF

https://www.festo.com/net/SupportPo...en-und-Anlagensicherheit_DE_2019_135241_M.pdf


----------



## Tommi (5 Juni 2021)

> Dem Spruch deines Meisters
> "Das habe ich ja noch nie gesehen..."


Das hat mein alter Meister auch gesagt, als ich 1983 die Zweischützschaltung mit den überlappenden Kontakten
einführen wollte...
Obwohl die sich dann schnell überholt hat.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juni 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Das hat mein alter Meister auch gesagt, als ich 1983 die Zweischützschaltung mit den überlappenden Kontakten
> einführen wollte...
> Obwohl die sich dann schnell überholt hat.


Die guten alten E/U-Schütze.
Da musste man richtig aufpassen mit den Kontaktbezeichnungen.
Besonders beim Tausch. In meiner Zeit in der Instandhaltung habe ich die Dinger oft verflucht.
Bin bei einem der letzten Retrofits wieder über die Schaltung gestolpert.
Hatte die Zeiten überlebt


----------



## max_beispielmann (21 November 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die sichere Abschaltung muss durch Schütz(e) gemacht werden, wegen dass die Kontakte müssen Zwangsgeführt sein, und eine genügend hohe MTTFd erreicht werden.
> Die Rückfürhrung ist für die Überwachung von den Schütz.
> Die Hilfskontakte für die Rückführung sind direkt auf dem Schütz montiert.
> Muss so sein.


gibts irgendeine Seite oder Buch wo man das nachlesen kann?
ich würde gerne wissen mit welchen Schaltungen man welches PL erreicht.
und Beispiele wie man sowas in einer F-CPU programmiert wären auch interessant ...


----------



## Tommi (21 November 2021)

max_beispielmann schrieb:


> gibts irgendeine Seite oder Buch wo man das nachlesen kann?
> ich würde gerne wissen mit welchen Schaltungen man welches PL erreicht.
> und Beispiele wie man sowas in einer F-CPU programmiert wären auch interessant ...


Am Besten in den Veröffentlichungen der Hersteller von F-Technologie.
Das ist dann auch einigermaßen verbindlich.


----------



## wollvieh (21 November 2021)

Hier was von Beckhoff zum nachlesen...
https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...oQFnoECAIQAg&usg=AOvVaw0l68JUgwy-hKaa0aEc3MEj


----------

